# Where to source Fender parts in Canada?



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm putting a friend's '59 Telecaster back to stock and I'm having trouble finding a pickguard. I've ordered a couple off eBay that are miles from fitting at the lower horn, and I'm thinking a genuine Fender black single ply 52 guard is the right thing. None of the places I can find online will ship to Canada. Is there a Fender dealer in Canada that treats Parts as a business rather than an annoyance?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

There is a guy here on this board who does very real replicas if you are willing to go the extra mile (ie $$$). If it's a real '59 Tele it's probably worth it. 

I think his "handle" is YJMUJRSRV (or some variation of that). I don't know him, but judging from his posts here he seems to be a guy who spends a lot of time making vintage repro stuff that is absolutely perfect. Do a search and drop him a line.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> There is a guy here on this board who does very real replicas if you are willing to go the extra mile (ie $$$). If it's a real '59 Tele it's probably worth it.
> 
> I think his "handle" is YJMUJRSRV (or some variation of that). I don't know him, but judging from his posts here he seems to be a guy who spends a lot of time making vintage repro stuff that is absolutely perfect. Do a search and drop him a line.



I doubt he will want to spend 400$ US for a pickguard. In any case, check ebay..there are tons of place that will ship to Canada. some places will even cut you a custom one for pretty reasonable cost. if you have the original pickguard to use as a template, even better.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

try these guys. i've ordered from them and they ship USPS to Canada at reasonable rates. 
prices are competitive for most of their stuff.
Guitar Electronics Guitar & Bass Pickguards & Cover Plates Guitar Parts and Diagrams


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I don;t have the original pickguard. The guitar came to me with a homemade tortoiseshell guard cut for two mini-buckers. What I *do* have is a collection of eight guards ordered off eBay that don't fit. That's why I want to buy only an original Fender part.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've ordered from these guys before. They're in the US but they ship to Canada no problem. Here's their section with genuine Fender 1 ply blackguards for a 52 reissue. May still be a bit of a crapshoot if it'll fit a genuine 59 Tele though:

Guitar Parts Resource* ::* Pickguards - '52 Reissue Telecaster

You can navigate their various products from here, if you think the above isn't what you're looking for:

Guitar Parts Resource ::The Guitar Player's Hardware Store


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks bagpipe! That's exactly what I'm looking for. I've dealt with these guys before on eBay, but didn't realize they sold real Fender stuff too. I had emailed Fender too, and got back the standard form letter "Any Fender dealer can order it for you". Having tried to order a guard in music stores with no success, I knew I'd have to get it somewhere else, and this looks like a great answer....My experience dealing with Guitar Parts Resource has been positive in the past, and as I've had a '52RI guard on the 59 before it went to the paint shop, I know it'll fit. I really appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome to Fender.com
this wasn't too hard...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

These guys ship worldwide.

Pickguardian Custom Pickguards


----------

